# Sportsmen's Exposition



## LDUBS (Jan 19, 2018)

I went to the Sacramento Sportsmen’s Exposition yesterday just kind of for the fun of it. I haven’t attended one of these before so wasn’t sure what to expect. This covered hunting & fishing in several buildings at the State Fair grounds. The amount of rods, reels, & tackle was decent. Sort of what you would see at a BPS or Fisherman’s Warehouse. I was there more to kind of just wander around and take it all in instead of shop. I would have to say most of the pricing I saw was pretty much what I would normally pay in the store, so no big savings. One exception was the Pro Cure booth. They had some good deals and I enjoyed chatting with the guys. And, to be fair I wasn’t checking prices on everything so there may have been some other good deals. 

There were a ton of aluminum boats on display with many “show special” advertisements. Not too many small tiller boats, but there were a good range from smaller side consoles up to large aluminum sleds and windshield or river boats (whatever you call them). Needless to say, some have very large price tags. I was most impressed with a 92” wide 17’ boat from Gregor called the “Osprey”. It is relatively light, dual consoles, walk thru windshield, down riggers, Sonar, canvass, & etc. All for about $25K. But, I already have a perfectly good boat and didn’t even ask if they took trade-ins. LOL. 

In addition to the Pro Cure, I picked up a few lures to try out and got a free calendar. Otherwise it was nice to wander around and look at boats and gear, talk to the tackle guys, and generally be around a crowd of people that were in a good mood. Good way to spend a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2018)

Love going to the shows every year. 

I will be heading to 3 different ones starting next weekend. The NEExpo, The Maine Sportsmans show and my favorite...The Great American Outdoor show in PA.


----------

